

Ask HN: Is Ruby/RoR more religion than engineering? - mathgladiator


======
mishmash
Ruby is an amazingly powerful language that many, many people use every day
with very little drama. To me, it seems to only be the "english" online RoR
community that has issues.

Unfortunately, as a Ruby _language_ user, I don't know why the problems exist
or what would fix them. :(

------
pitchups
In my experience, many programmers trained in a specific lanaguge or
framework, tend to become attached to it over time to the point of becoming
zealous about its benefits. If you define religion as being overzealous, then
it not just Ruby/ROR, but C++, .Net, PHP, Perl and most other languages. Most
find it difficult to be agnostic about their choice of the language/framework
they select and use regularly. Just my 2 cents :)

------
ashleyw
Ask any Rubyist why they love the language, and they'll most likely tell you
it's because it allows them to turn their ideas into reality very quickly.

That can be a very valuable advantage. If you're exploring languages to base
your startup on, and you ignore Ruby solely because it's not engineer-y enough
for you, I don't rate your chances of success very highly.

------
wrrice
2006 called, it wants it's flame war back.

------
riffraff
no?

------
jamesbritt
If you are conflating Ruby with Rails then you are not familiar enough with
either to be asking such a question.

Also, who gives a shit?

